# Am i too Old



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

We have just had a BFN from our first cycle of IVF. Im 34 and it took us two years before we got our first tmt. We now have to go private but right now i don't feel up to it - put 1 1/2 stone on during our last tmt and really need to get rid of it.  I feel pressured into starting again because of my age. Shoudl i me.

K


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your BFN.
I hope you're not too old cos I'm 35 ( )....Been told that I am still young in IF/treatment terms, so I wouldn't worry too much.  We've spent a year since our last 2 ICSIs waiting to hear about NHS treatment and am now hoping to start treatment again soon.  I wouldn't have waited if I was overly concerned about age.  I know fertility declines as we get older but I reckon we've got a good few years yet (fingers crossed).
Give yourself a break until you feel ready to start again.  LIke you I put weight on during treatment & it was nice to get my body back to normal again!
Have a look on the boards - there are loads of ladies who have success in late 30s.
take care
Wobs
ps if you were worried there are various bloodtests you can do which I think show your egg reserve etc...but I don't understand all that!  sure someone will be along soon who'll know about that!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Hun
you have to decide when to go again and if you are up to it. Regards the age you are certainly not too old. Our PCT won't give you nhs until you are 36!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck hun
Love Bev xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Kazzz

I am so sorry about your BFN.      It will take a while for you to start getting over it mentally and physically.  I was much older than you (41) when I had my first and second BFNs and each time, despite the fact that the biological clock was ticking very loudly for me, I decided not to have my next tx until I felt I was ready for it.  You can see from my profile how things worked out.  

Unless you know that you have a problem like early menopause which means that you should start tx again quickly, you are certainly not too old so please don't feel pressurised - take some time to grieve, pamper yourself and get yourself feeling healthy again.

Good luck.

Ellie


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

I had my first tx when I was 36.  I know its scary the age thing but you have time yet!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You're not too old and my personal opinion is that you should only have treatment when you feel physically, and more importantly, mentally/emotionally ready to start again.

We didn't even start ttc until I was 34 (despite me having quite a few known factors effecting my fertility).

We'd ttc naturally for almost 3 years before we even started IVF (I was 37 at first IVF). Our consultant has even said (not _that_ long ago) that in terms of IVF I'm actually quite young....we've had quite a few IVFs now and won't be having another until I hit the big 4-0 is couple of months ! There are women a fair bit older than you....and me....having successful IVF !!

Ultimately only you can make the decision as to when you have another cycle but you need to feel ready to go through it all, don't feel pressurised.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Definitely not too old hun - i've just conceived from icsi, and i'm 34! 

AS for feeling ready, make sure you are fully prepared. You may not be into this kind of thing, but reiki really helped me. 

i also lost some weight using Paul McKenna which was brilliant - and unstressful!

good luck with it.

(PS sorry about your bfn hun. )


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi

I definitely agree with the others - no way you are too old. I think cos we are told our fertility starts to go to pot when we hit 35 makes us all panic.

Just to give you a wee bit of hope, I had my first ivf when I was 38 and it worked first time!!!!

Wait until you are ready to go again tho and never feel pressured by others.

Take care and good luck

Kxxx


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your messages

K


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am 36 (very soon to be 37) and just pregnant with my first hun x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Girls-hope you dont mind me joining you on here?
I was 36 when i first concieved my DD and that was on clomid, so the girls are right your not too old hun.
I Have had DE on the 21st oct and just tested over the weekend and its a big BFN  
At the moment im feeling torn apart inside and just crying. I thought it was really going to work, that was our last chance.(begin 39)
There is only so much we can put our selves through.
Sorry i have been rambling.

Sharon


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I was 39 when I got pg 1st time, I don't think you're too old at all


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Sharon   .


----------

